# Where to get married?



## sho_yf (Aug 22, 2010)

I am from HK and my boyfriend in Canada. We have plan to marry and I will move to Canada in a year's time. Should we register in HK or in Canada, what's the difference? My knowledge is thin on matrimonial law in Canada.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

sho_yf said:


> I am from HK and my boyfriend in Canada. We have plan to marry and I will move to Canada in a year's time. Should we register in HK or in Canada, what's the difference? My knowledge is thin on matrimonial law in Canada.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


Hi,

If you get married in HK you'll need to "validate" your marriage in a Canadian institution embassy/consulate.

Once done, your spouse will submit an application to sponsor you as a spouse.

Bear in mind you need to prove at least 12 months of common law relationship.

>>http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/sponsor/spouse-apply-who.asp#spouse<<

Good luck!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you get married in HK you'll need to "validate" your marriage in a Canadian institution embassy/consulate.
> 
> ...


My apologies for disagreeing with you but I do not believe one has to have had a 12 month common-law relationship if indeed one becomes married.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope not, as I plan to marry my British boyfriend, and we have never lived together. We have had a relationship for many years, but have always lived in our own countries.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> My apologies for disagreeing with you but I do not believe one has to have had a 12 month common-law relationship if indeed one becomes married.


You're correct. My apologies to the OP.

Thanks Auld!


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, so having said that about not having to live together for 12 months, is it better to get married in Canada if that is where we want to intially live? I am Canadian who was going to move to England, but plans changed so now we are going to live here. Also, if we get married here, is it faster if my boyfriend goes back to England and applies from there?

When he moves over can he work straight away?


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

123me said:


> Okay, so having said that about not having to live together for 12 months, is it better to get married in Canada if that is where we want to intially live? I am Canadian who was going to move to England, but plans changed so now we are going to live here. Also, if we get married here, is it faster if my boyfriend goes back to England and applies from there?
> 
> When he moves over can he work straight away?


Which province are you from? The process of getting married varies slightly among the provinces. I sponsored my wife for permanent residence in Canada. We were both in Japan at the time and decided to get married there. I'm originally from BC and we looked into getting married there, but there was a significant amount of work to do (applying for marriage licence, booking a marriage commissioner, and registering the marriage) and it was difficult to do this so far from home. We decided that it was MUCH easier to just get married in Japan, the country in which we were residing. We just had to get a declaration from our embassies in Japan that said we were free to marry. Then we brought the paperwork to the Japanese city office and we were officially married. It took less than 30 minutes. Of course, at a future date, we had our ceremony. Our marriage was just as valid as any performed in Canada. Location didn't matter.

For spousal sponsorship, you'll have two choices: Outside-Canada or In-Canada. We chose to do the Outside-Canada route because it was MUCH faster. Of course, my spouse had to stay in her country for the process, but she visited me in Canada as a temporary visitor for a short time while the paperwork was being processed. The processing times vary by location. CIC has a list on its web site. We only had to wait just over three months for my wife to get her permanent residence visa.

We have friends who have done the In-Canada sponsorship route. It takes longer to get permanent residence, but you get to stay together during the process. Another downside is that your spouse isn't able to work until he receives initial approval, something that can take 6-9 months. For our friends who have gone this route, they have gotten permanent residence in 10-12 months.

If you have more questions, just ask. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for the information......I live in Ontario. I think we will get married here, and then my spouse will go back to England and apply from there. I have heard before that it is quicker to apply out of country, and also that way he can also still work.


----------



## Helen07 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think you should register in Canada. Although you don't know much about Canada matrimonial law, your future husband certainly know. And you should let him do everything as his role. Don't be so worried.


----------



## sho_yf (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies.

How about taxation? I own a property in Hong Kong, do I need to pay tax in Canada if we marry in Canada?


----------

